# Jet min lathe riser bock



## goodyt (Dec 24, 2010)

Has anyone on this forum ever added a riser block (1" to 2") to a Jet 1014 Mini Lathe? If so, how did it work out? Does anyone make such a riser block, or would it be necessary to have a machinist make one for me?

Not sure about posting on this forum, e.g., how my name, profile, etc. gets on the post. Therefore, my name is Tom Goodson, and I am located in Dallas, Texas. Thanks for any input you might provide.


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I've not seen a riser block for the Jet 1014, I would be interested since I own one. I think the reason for that may be that the motor doesn't have the horsepower to turn anything much larger that it's current capacity, aside from adding rail extensions for spindle work. Anyone else have some insight? I'd be interested in a riser block if there is one available aftermarket.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I added wooden riser blocks to my first real lathe. It was a 12" and I wanted 16. It worked. I got a little more vibration since the wood flexed. You also have to make some sort of extension for the tool rest and tailstock. 
I have an older Nova Comet mini lathe. It is a 10" swing also and I would love to make it at least 12". I do have a milling machine, and welder now so I will probably make it out of steel or aluminum when I get around to it.


----------



## goodyt (Dec 24, 2010)

*Jet mini lathe riser block*

Thanks for the responses. I will try to post again tomorrow, or next day, after consulting with my son tomorrow.

It seems he knows of a steel place for the raw material, and has a friend with a machining mill. Not sure if I can have all info by tomorrow, but should at least able to report on cost of raw material.

Also, anyone have any thoughts on how to mount the tail stock on a riser and still have the "lock-down" mechanism work? Thanks.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

If you didn't already know, Woodcraft has all Jet stuff 15% off right now. I just got a riser kit for my bandsaw.


----------



## goodyt (Dec 24, 2010)

*Jet mini lathe riser block*

Bonanza35,

Thanks for the input. I contacted Walter Meier, which is the major Jet supplier in the US, and they indicated that no riser block for the lathe existed, as far as they knew.


----------



## goodyt (Dec 24, 2010)

*Jet min lathe riser block*

Update! I found a machinist yesterday who seemed to understand my problem. He is going to make the two riser blocks (head stock and tail stock) from aluminum. Cost: $180.00

More than I wanted to pay, but less than buying a bigger lathe. I figure if I keep my tools really sharp that I can make this work with the regular motor.

Blocks promised in one week. I will post pictures of the blocks and of the lathe re-assembled if anyone is interested.

Have a great week! :thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't forget the tool post height. You'll either need a new tool rest or you'll need to rig up a riser block to go between the Banjo and tool rest. Since I had a welder I just made taller tool rests for my Banjo


----------



## goodyt (Dec 24, 2010)

*Jet min lathe riser block*

John,

Many thanks! Proof positive that several heads are better than one. I was so pleased with myself for hunting down a machinist and working out the riser issue, the thought of an enhanced tool post never crossed my mind. Thanks again.


----------



## stez (Jul 7, 2011)

*I just bought a JET 1014I and was planning to have riser blocks made for it, but I was wondering how your project has gone.
Do you have pics?
What is the longest 3 groove belt that you can get for the JET1014? Is it only the next size up, the one that fits the JET1220? I'd like to make my lathe have a 14" swing over bed, although a 15" or 16" would be nice just to have the extra clearance.
stez*


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Wish you luck with your 1014 riser project. Not something I would do. At the end of the day after modifying headstock, tailstock, tool rest, and find a larger belt, motor just not strong enough. 

Just a few more bucks more could buy a Harbor Freight 34706 lathe. This lathe would give you more bang for your bucks even buying the extended warranty.

http://www.harborfreight.com/12-inch-x-33-3-8-eighth-inch-wood-lathe-with-reversible-head-34706.html


----------

